# Inside the Ortho Hose-End Sprayer



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's a look inside the Ortho. It's no wonder these clog. The metering holes are on average 3 times smaller than what I've measured on K-1 sprayers using comparable oz/1000 delivery rates. The Chameleon sprayer uses larger metering holes than the Ortho but its fan spray pattern is horrible (worthless).

The K-1s have their problems too. I'm working on some alternatives. Stay tuned. TOMMY

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnCjJR2CHaI[/media]


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I really like the Ortho but yes it can clog! If I hadn't bought 2 more on amazon prime day I would try the K-1...


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

What's stupid about the Chameleon is that the hole size on the top of the pick-up tube is smaller than the 2 largest metering holes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> Here's a look inside the Ortho. It's no wonder these clog. The metering holes are on average 3 times smaller than what I've measured on K-1 sprayers using comparable oz/1000 delivery rates. The Chameleon sprayer uses larger metering holes than the Ortho but its fan spray pattern is horrible (worthless).
> 
> The K-1s have their problems too. I'm working on some alternatives. Stay tuned. TOMMY
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnCjJR2CHaI[/media]


Cut the end filter off and secure the weight on the pickup hose with a rubber band.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Nixnix42

... the screen is only pressed into the carrier. It pops out easily with an Xacto.

In my opinion, removing the screen will just eventually cause clogs to form further up the line, into areas that aren't readily accessible, can't easily be cleaned, and could cause total failure in the middle of applying. :x No thanks.

Instead, materials that are known to choke the Ortho and Chameleon need to be applied with a sprayer setup that can reliably handle the job. I wonder who will be the first one to come up with such a system. :bandit:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

I'll let ya know if mine clogs after the mod &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I've used mine for 20 years without the filter, and it has never clogged and works as well as new.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Spammage said:


> I've used mine for 20 years without the filter, and it has never clogged and works as well as new.


It's the new model that people are having trouble with, especially spraying thicker concentrates.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > I've used mine for 20 years without the filter, and it has never clogged and works as well as new.
> ...


Interesting. I have put overly thick solutions in mine to the point that the unit wouldn't be able to pull the solution into the spray, but it's never clogged. Now I try to just make sure that I've diluted the solution enough to not cause issues.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Interesting. I have put overly thick solutions in mine to the point that the unit wouldn't be able to pull the solution into the spray, but it's never clogged. Now I try to just make sure that I've diluted the solution enough to not cause issues.


That's also interesting. One thing I haven't measured is how the thickness of the material impacts the oz/1000 sq. ft. capability (vs. water). It's like drinking a milkshake through a straw rather than soda.

You've got me thinking ... :gum:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

If the diaphragm plugs up in the sprayer pull down on the hose and back up and it will clear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

+1


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Baretta said:


> If the diaphragm plugs up in the sprayer pull down on the hose and back up and it will clear.


As the video shows, there is no diaphragm. The spring just holds the top of the pick-up tube against the underside of the metering dial, sealed by a small O-ring. Both the Ortho and Chameleon use the same system.

If there is a clog there, pulling down on the tube may or may not allow trapped material to clear. If the metering hole is clogged it likely will stay clogged, forcing one to rotate the dial to another metering hole that is currently not clogged.

Be skeptical of those offering quick fixes. They may be involved in thick concentrate sales. Just sayin'. :bandit:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

1. Use the hose end sprayer to apply car wash solution when you wash your car. Worthless for lawncare (duck) :mrgreen:

2. You can pre-screen materials like humics to remove the clogging crud. A paint strainer net from any big box store is handy.

3. Thick liquids too viscous to pre-screen or get sucked up by the sprayer need to be thinned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

Cut the "filter" off the end and snapped a rubber band on the hose to secure the weight. Just sprayed some liquid lawn FERT and humid acid. Works great &#128077;


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)




----------

